# AIR SUSPENSION BECOMING A PAIN



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Last year (10-'07) the dealership "found " one of my airbags leaking on my '02 so both were replaced $2489.00 service advisor said he called the warranty company (Western General ) & went to bat for me but they wouldn't pick up the tab . I bought the car last year (Feb. ) w/ only 33K on it . Suspension light on again & took it in for the 45K service & now they found that the compressor for the suspension is the culprit this time ($1400) added to the $299 service PLUS they said "one of your CV boots was torn & leaked some fluid so we would replace them both " ($800) . LUCKILY the warranty is covering the CV & suspension work , but if I was going to have to come out-of-pocket again I SERIOUSLY was thinking of trading it in for something else (Audi / VW of course ) . I ABSOLUTLY LOVE my car it drives wonderful , smooth ride & fast enough for me & no other issues W/ it & this is my move up from my long gone '00 VW Golf 4 dr. TDI 5 spd. Is this just one of those random cars where this particular suspension is the pits ? Anyone else have this much trouble ?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: AIR SUSPENSION BECOMING A PAIN (tdiboy4)*

I lucked out with the car I found, the auto broker who bought it found it bowing at him before he even got it sold so he had to fork the mula over for the front air bags. As far as I know the front air bags like to go out every 5-6 years. My biggest gripe is how long it takes, I've been tempted to find a different compressor but I want to keep the factory controls.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Dealer called & said "Iv'e got good news & bad news " Good news , suspension fixed , bad news Alt isn't holding a charge . Do these dealers think we have money trees ? I always MONITER MY GAGUES (sp?) car was running fine & always started fine . I just find it strange that now this happens . If the reg $299 service was done on wed (that's what svc adv told me ) & they were waiting on the part to arrive fri (I'm guessing the compressor ) let's say they fixed the susp. sat. morning ....what's that got to do W/ the alt. ? Unless they test drove it & car wouldn't start & died on them . I'd just tell them to let me have the car back & I'd worry about it later (if alt. really is out at all )


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: AIR SUSPENSION BECOMING A PAIN (tdiboy4)*

The allroad is a very high maintenace car past the original 4 year 50 warranty and free maintenace.
I'd never own one w/o some type of warranty coverage.
With the 2.7 twin turbo motor and air suspension, it will drain your wallet.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: AIR SUSPENSION BECOMING A PAIN (jperryrocks)*

Going on Wed & they've done a diagnostic check & now it's the battery . Car has been there 1 week now . $200 for the battery + $299 svc . Tab (best case scenario ) now @ $500. Mabye will get the car Thurs .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: AIR SUSPENSION BECOMING A PAIN (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_Going on Wed & they've done a diagnostic check & now it's the battery . Car has been there 1 week now . $200 for the battery + $299 svc . Tab (best case scenario ) now @ $500. Mabye will get the car Thurs . 

$300 to install a battery? crap i'll do it for $150!


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry , meant $299 for the 60K service the car originally went in for . Dealer had to call their national service techs (some sort of upper level audi tech center ) & they recommended thet the suspension control module be replaced . None avail here so they're getting it from Germany which takes up to 7 buisness days . This wed. car will have been there 2 weeks now in loaner A6 (AR still feels more plush & smoother )


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_Sorry , meant $299 for the 60K service the car originally went in for . Dealer had to call their national service techs (some sort of upper level audi tech center ) & they recommended thet the suspension control module be replaced . None avail here so they're getting it from Germany which takes up to 7 buisness days . This wed. car will have been there 2 weeks now in loaner A6 (AR still feels more plush & smoother )

$300 for 60k service seems _very_ fair... PLUS you get a loaner. a lot of people don't get this. i'd be happy with everything assuming the dealership has been good with communication. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

The module came in Friday morning & STILL WASN'T WORKING RIGHT . Service advisor called me & said that Audi is sending one of their techs from their national service center (I guess their service think tank ) Will be here next week & the advisor said that my case was an unprecedented one , but will keep me updated . Hopefully car will be fixed by next week . This Wed. will be three weeks car in shop. No Xenons in my loaner , Ilink , scroll wheel on steering wheel not as efficient as buttons on my steering wheel , CD changer in glovebox nowhere near as conv. as in dash changer , but hey beggars can't be choosers ..........stay tuned .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

wow, sucks to hear man.... but as the guy said, unprecedented. don't feel bad, this doesn't happen to everyone.
as far as complaining about featureset of loaner, that's being a little ridiculous, don't you think? again, i don't even get a loaner at all. you think my rental car i pay $$ out of my own pocket has any of those things you mentioned?








good luck


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

After a month in the shop FINALLY GOT THE CAR BACK . Invoice listed faulty air pump caused by control module , electrical test performed & found improper voltage (alternator & battery both faulty ) Repl. pump ($851), alternator ($520), battery($204) & air control module ($621) , Labor $549. 
Faulty LF wheel bearing & inner CV joint . 
bearing -$128 
wheel hub -$199 
boot $48
joint $319
labor - $468 
After really scrutinizing the invoice ...battery was $204 & labor for that was $117 ? 
Labor for the alt. came out to $409.50 
After all said & done labor came out to $1747.53 
parts - $3070.46 
misc charges - $47.99 
TOTAL CHARGES - $4865.58 
WARRANTY PAID - $4291.47 
SALES TAX - $257.25 
I PAID - $831.36 
Considering they had a tech that was communicating W/ the service center in Germany on my suspension issue , I did get a loaner car , it seems they were pretty exhaustive in trying to root out the problem (at my cost or the warranty companies cost ) & get it fixed . PLUS the service advisor ALWAYS called me to keep me in the loop HECK I knew the guys direct line by memory. I definitley would say that they treated me extremley well throughout the whole time . CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS @ 50K !. BOTTOM LINE IT'S GREAT TO BE BACK IN MY AR & I SURE WOULDN'T WANNA BE IN ANYTHING ELSE !!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

wow that's a crazy bill! glad your warranty picked up the bulk of it. sounds like you were VERY well taken care of (i don't think i've ever heard such a great service story!) and you have a virtually new car!








glad to hear man, enjoy that car!


----------

